# Boxer rader



## BioHAZarD

Anybody tried one of these yet?

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-boxer-rader-211w-by-hugo-vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I am interested too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

No info on the web yet or hugo vapor's site
I dont think its even listed there.

Weird


----------



## Mr. B

Are you bored with your latest set up already?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

HAHA - not really - just like the idea of the 3D printed mod - The alien i bought is just gathering dust at the moment. only used it for abt 2 battery cycles.  So i need a new backup mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

some info


----------



## BioHAZarD

Will be interesting to see what the Minikin V2 lovers think of this mod given the similar form factor


----------



## Scouse45

I already one already I'll let u guys know how it is when I get it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dastrix550

BioHAZarD said:


> Anybody tried one of these yet?
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-boxer-rader-211w-by-hugo-vapor



Got mine on Friday, needed a mod that would fit my Eite RDA (which sits nice and flush) and have enough power to drive the massive coils you can fit in there. Thus far I am very impressed! It comes with a sleeve, which makes it quite a bit bulkier than the Minikin V2. Without the sleeve it still bigger than the V2, but not by that much. (had to look twice sometimes when grabbing it from the table to make sure I'm not grabbing he V2) If you like the form of the V2, you won't mind the Rader at all.

The buttons are all nice and clicky and it is light!! Craig mentioned it is light, but I did not expect it to be so much lighter that the Mininkin V2. At the price point it is a very nice high powered mod. The battery door is easy to remove, but is tight enough so that there is no rattle and won't just come lose, also sits nice and flush.

Ramp up time is good, had some big coils in the Elite and the Rader handled it with no problem. It gives you the voltage of the two batteries (not sure if you can switch it to a percentage), there is a puff counter, TC mode and bypass mode. (missing somethings here, but don't have the mod in front of me) Battery life was very decent, was running it at 115 watts and got through the day while watching some F1 and the Tour de France.

All in all, I am very happy with the purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

ok ordered one. 

will c how i like it


----------



## dastrix550

BioHAZarD said:


> ok ordered one.
> 
> will c how i like it


Here is some pics I took for a mate over the weekend. The angle might be a bit misleading, but it will give you an idea of the size compared to the Minikin.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

dastrix550 said:


> Here is some pics I took for a mate over the weekend. The angle might be a bit misleading, but it will give you an idea of the size compared to the Minikin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awesome dude. Much appreciated.
On a side note. That is a serious dripper collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dastrix550

BioHAZarD said:


> ok ordered one.
> 
> will c how i like it





BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome dude. Much appreciated.
> On a side note. That is a serious dripper collection



Got to love a good dripper. Gaming and dripping is not always the best option, but if you have enough of them lined up it solves the problem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

dastrix550 said:


> Got to love a good dripper. Gaming and dripping is not always the best option, but if you have enough of them lined up it solves the problem!


Haha - i can imagine - Drip - Level up - Drip - Level up - repeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

here is an interesting add on to the V2 form factor lovers...


----------



## Keyaam

I received mine this morning. I normally hover around the 0.07 - 0.12 range. My previous Boxer v2 gave me the overheat issue after two pulls. They corrected that with this one. Wattage is a bit misleading but I adjust my wattage to taste. So far its a winner!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

As Is mine loving this thing so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh

Where did you guys order from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scouse45 said:


> As Is mine loving this thing so far!
> View attachment 101620


Nice

Eaxctly the same pic i was going to post when i got mine tomorrow.

Will have to put the reload on it now  

Enjoy buddy

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Gersh said:


> Where did you guys order from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir Vape

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

If memory serves the vaping biker done a review on this box and he was really impressed with it.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Just a note on the mod
I was wondering what the low voltage cut off was as my chocs were drained down to 3.4 already so i looked at the manual which states that the input voltage ranges from 5-8.4v. Taking this account i assume that the cut off would be 2.5  which is too low in my books 

So for anybody interested in the mod you would just have to keep an eye on the voltage and hope the reading is accurate.

Other than that its an awesome mod so far.


----------



## thaabit

Keyaam said:


> I received mine this morning. I normally hover around the 0.07 - 0.12 range. My previous Boxer v2 gave me the overheat issue after two pulls. They corrected that with this one. Wattage is a bit misleading but I adjust my wattage to taste. So far its a winner!!
> 
> View attachment 101619


Hi, I might be a bit to the party but I see there is mention of an upgraded chip. Is there any real refinement, such as improved accuracy with wattage and battery readings, also ramp up time or how that power is delivered. Really looking into purchasing 1 as my current Predator has 510 issues, incorrect battery readings and sometimes doesn't fire. I suppose if the Rader can do those 3 things then it's pretty much a win.
Thanks


----------



## BioHAZarD

thaabit said:


> Hi, I might be a bit to the party but I see there is mention of an upgraded chip. Is there any real refinement, such as improved accuracy with wattage and battery readings, also ramp up time or how that power is delivered. Really looking into purchasing 1 as my current Predator has 510 issues, incorrect battery readings and sometimes doesn't fire. I suppose if the Rader can do those 3 things then it's pretty much a win.
> Thanks


no idea. so far no problems with my one. the screen sometimes goes wonky but a battery pull sorts it.


----------



## TheV

Oh hi. Can I be part of the crew? 





What a lekker mod! Super super light. I really like the feel of the device.
I love the fact that I can lock the wattage (missed that on the Alien).
So far I'm quite the happy camper!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SkollieG

Been using mine for a full week and very impressed. Apart from Power feeling a little less than other mods at same wattage. (not a big deal really)

This mod is durable, light and super convenient to carry around. Extremely happy with the value for money aspect of this buy.

Need some help with setting the preheat function though. If i scroll to it in the menu and set a temp, It is the same temp as my Power mode, is the preheat a predefined amount set by the mod or can one adjust it?


----------



## BioHAZarD

SkollieG said:


> Been using mine for a full week and very impressed. Apart from Power feeling a little less than other mods at same wattage. (not a big deal really)
> 
> This mod is durable, light and super convenient to carry around. Extremely happy with the value for money aspect of this buy.
> 
> Need some help with setting the preheat function though. If i scroll to it in the menu and set a temp, It is the same temp as my Power mode, is the preheat a predefined amount set by the mod or can one adjust it?


Yeah the chip is not very efficient.
Go to C1. There you can adjust wattage based on main wattage setting as reference in time increments. Not sure if that helps.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999

Hey guys,

Just a question to you guys with the Boxer, I seem to be having an issue with my mod, the screen flickers like you guys have mentioned, but now tonight for some reason the screen was red hot to the touch and smelt like plastic. The screen wouldn't turn on and the part of the mod between the fire button and the screen was the hottest area. A battery pull sorted it out.


Has anyone else had this issue?


Keep in mind it was not in use, it was sitting on my table while i was eating my dinner, 10min later when i grabbed it i felt the heat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jebula999 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a question to you guys with the Boxer, I seem to be having an issue with my mod, the screen flickers like you guys have mentioned, but now tonight for some reason the screen was red hot to the touch and smelt like plastic. The screen wouldn't turn on and the part of the mod between the fire button and the screen was the hottest area. A battery pull sorted it out.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> 
> Keep in mind it was not in use, it was sitting on my table while i was eating my dinner, 10min later when i grabbed it i felt the heat.


Thats worrying. Only happened once?
I would have a chat to the vendor and see what they say. Mine has not done that yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999

BioHAZarD said:


> Thats worrying. Only happened once?
> I would have a chat to the vendor and see what they say. Mine has not done that yet


The screen going wonky has happened twice, but the heating up issue has only happened once.

I am not using the mod now as i do not want it to go super nova and catch alight.

Will contact the vendor during the course of today, will update on what happens.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jebula999 said:


> The screen going wonky has happened twice, but the heating up issue has only happened once.
> 
> I am not using the mod now as i do not want it to go super nova and catch alight.
> 
> Will contact the vendor during the course of today, will update on what happens.


ok thanks dude. I must say I have started taking the batteries out of my mods at night now. just to be safe


----------



## SkollieG

So unfortunately I've had to send my Rader to be looked at. Whole siver 510 area came off while unscrewing an atty. Will here back soon. Still a great mod and cant wait to get mine back.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Scouse45

SkollieG said:


> So unfortunately I've had to send my Rader to be looked at. Whole siver 510 area came off while unscrewing an atty. Will here back soon. Still a great mod and cant wait to get mine back.


I had a weird problem where my fully charged batteries suddenly jus went dead dead in the rader. At home put them on charge they were at 1%. Like they drained completely. But I love love my rader reliable and so light and clean

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999

Jebula999 said:


> The screen going wonky has happened twice, but the heating up issue has only happened once.
> 
> I am not using the mod now as i do not want it to go super nova and catch alight.
> 
> Will contact the vendor during the course of today, will update on what happens.



So i finally managed to send my Rader in, apparently the wires inside were faulty causing a short of sorts. The vendor swapped out my mod for a new one.

So good news is that i got it replaced and was said to be working as normal.
Bad news is within 2 days i had the screen heating problem happen twice.

This can mean one of two things:

This mods wiring is also faulty and is suffering the same problem (Highly Unlikely)
This is just a boxer thing and seems extremely dangerous for the batteries, as the heating up means it's constantly discharging
I'm thinking of just opening it up myself and having a look, because it costs R150 to send back to the vendor each time, even if i'm not to blame. if i send it back again that's R300 down the drain....

Will update on my findings if i decide to have a peek inside.


----------



## Stosta

Jebula999 said:


> So i finally managed to send my Rader in, apparently the wires inside were faulty causing a short of sorts. The vendor swapped out my mod for a new one.
> 
> So good news is that i got it replaced and was said to be working as normal.
> Bad news is within 2 days i had the screen heating problem again.
> 
> This can mean one of two things:
> 
> This mods wiring is also faulty and is suffering the same problem (Highly Unlikely)
> This is just a boxer thing and seems extremely dangerous for the batteries, as the heating up means it's constantly discharging
> I'm thinking of just opening it up myself and having a look, because it costs R150 to send back to the vendor each time, even if i'm not to blame. if i send it back again that's R300 down the drain....
> 
> Will update on my findings if i decide to have a peek inside.


I personally think that at a certain point the vendor has to carry the cost of this.

In my experience most vendors cover the shipping of faulty products, so if they aren't willing to play ball with you after a second failure, I would be misplacing my faeces all over the place if I found myself in your position.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> I personally think that at a certain point the vendor has to carry the cost of this.
> 
> In my experience most vendors cover the shipping of faulty products, so if they aren't willing to play ball with you after a second failure, I would be misplacing my faeces all over the place if I found myself in your position.


I tend to not buy from vendors where I incur costs on faulty products.
That part of the service cycle is extremely important to me.

Sorry to hear about the Boxer troubles @Jebula999
I had issues with my 510 assembly coming out on day one. I immediately lost faith in the product and was a little bit disappointed that I had to cover the return shipping but at least I managed to negotiate a refund. School fees I suppose


----------



## Jebula999

​


Stosta said:


> I personally think that at a certain point the vendor has to carry the cost of this.
> 
> In my experience most vendors cover the shipping of faulty products, so if they aren't willing to play ball with you after a second failure, I would be misplacing my faeces all over the place if I found myself in your position.


I have not sent it in a second time, and probably won't. Took just over a week till i heard back from the 1st email before i sent it to them. And i sent them another email last week explaining it has happened again, still awaiting a response.

They do state in their T's and C's that they only refund if it is due to their own fault. I'm guessing selling a faulty product doesn't fall under that category :/

But what's done is done, I like this mod too much to just sell it off or turn it into a paperweight. So i will try what i can to get it working as it should.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Jebula999 said:


> ​
> I have not sent it in a second time, and probably won't. Took just over a week till i heard back from the 1st email before i sent it to them. And i sent them another email last week explaining it has happened again, still awaiting a response.
> 
> They do state in their T's and C's that they only refund if it is due to their own fault. I'm guessing selling a faulty product doesn't fall under that category :/
> 
> But what's done is done, I like this mod too much to just sell it off or turn it into a paperweight. So i will try what i can to get it working as it should.


I know that feeling, sometimes it's not worth getting yourself bent out of shape.

I hope the tinkering goes well, just be safe!


----------



## AnArKi

Hi All

Just my 2c re the overheating:

I've only experienced the overheating and screen blank issue when I had the rubber sleeve on. And with hindsight it kinda makes sense because it covers the battery venting slots. Since chucking the sleeve, I haven't experienced the issue again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999

So an update from my side.

Been using the mod for a few months now as my main device.

The blank screen and overheat happens once a week or once every two weeks. So does not happen nearly as often as it did before.

I do not use the sleeve it came with and use all different makes of batteries.


The mod has not been bad, and the screen/overheat issue is simple to fix/resolve with a quick battery pull.


----------



## JohnG

TheV said:


> Oh hi. Can I be part of the crew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lekker mod! Super super light. I really like the feel of the device.
> I love the fact that I can lock the wattage (missed that on the Alien).
> So far I'm quite the happy camper!


I've used one of these. It's such an awesome light weight device. I love it the form factor is also really nice and it fits in the hand so well


----------

